

Hacker News Shanghai Meetup, Thursday 1st March - Kunlun
http://wiredcraft.github.com/hnshanghai/

======
olalonde
Shanghai is a bit far for me but if you guys drop by Shenzhen/Hong Kong, I'd
love to meet fellow HNers.

 _Shameless plug for HNers in China:_ feel free to add me on Skype (o-lalonde)
if you'd like to collaborate on some open source/commercial projects
(Node.js/Javascript/Rails/...) or simply discuss. I'm currently on the hunt
for a co-founder who'd be interested in doing a startup in China (I haven't
settled down on an idea yet).

~~~
Kunlun
Hope we could make it down once in your area. There is the Drupal tour coming
in Shenzhen in March if you feel like joining
<http://wiredcraft.github.com/drupal_tour/>

~~~
olalonde
Great. Will the event be bilingual (I can barely understand Chinese)? Also,
feel free to advertise your meeting here: shenzhen-startup@googlegroups.com

~~~
Kunlun
Yes the event is bilingual, as usual we will have a drink and speak about
technologies and various subjects.

------
MengYuanLong
Wish I could make it. Unfortunately, it would require a train trip there and
back for Friday :-(

------
bdon
Love the bilingual event page.

------
reion
I will try to be there, but might be out of Shanghai at that time.

~~~
Kunlun
This event is every month in Shanghai, the first Thursday of the month. Hope
to see you another time then ;)

------
xiaoma
If it were a weekend, I'd swing down from Beijing to see it!

~~~
hunvreus
We'll probably be organizing one in Beijing in the next couple months. Stay
tuned!

------
ev0
Awesome! I'll see if I can make it to the free beers :D

------
log0
It seems there's no contact details.

~~~
balou
You can give a try at hn@wiredcraft.com - we'll update the page later on today
/ tomorrow. Hope to see you there!

------
jason_tko
Great page guys.

